# New Google Search Error Message



## SueDonJ (Sep 4, 2012)

For the past few days I'm seeing a new error message when I try to click on some of the search results through the "Search TUG via Google" option.  Instead of linking directly to the post/thread this message comes up:


> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/check.php(18) : regexp code(1) : eval()'d code
> Line: 5



I can c/p the url from the list of search results into a new window and get to the result that way but the old way of directly linking doesn't always work.  Is this a TUG issue or a system-wide issue?

Thanks -


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 4, 2012)

I never used this function so I thought I'd try it for grins.

At the top of this forum page I clicked on search.

I put in vip and hit the search tugg via google option

It took me here http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html

vip was already there for me so I hit search and it took me here.

http://tug2.net/googlesearchresults...0241595&cof=FORID:10&ie=UTF-8&q=vip&sa=Search


It seems to be working for me  so rather than a tugg problem or system wide problem, you may have a computer problem.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 4, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> I never used this function so I thought I'd try it for grins.
> 
> At the top of this forum page I clicked on search.
> 
> ...



Yes, all of that is working the same way it always has.  Now if you open up to your second page, the search results, are you able to click on the hyperlink of each result and be brought directly to the page/post/thread?  Or do some of them return the error message that I'm getting?

That's where my problem is, that the hyperlinks don't all work.  Some of them do but not all of them, and I can't figure out what the difference is between what works and what doesn't.  For example, the first hyperlink in your results page gives me the error message but the second one doesn't.  (Haven't gone any further through the list.)

When that's the case, I can c/p the url for each individual result and open that in a new window.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 4, 2012)

SueDon you are not alone! I've gone to the Google homepage and have done searches. When I clicked on the TUG link I've had same error. Very frustrating.  I just did a test search and it appears okay now.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, it appears okay now, I just re-checked those two links from csxjohn's results and can now access both.

I'll come back to this thread if the same error message shows up again.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2012)

its happening again for me...i recall this happening in the past and it was some sort of odd redirect thing...hopefully doug will get on and see if he can see whats changed.

note it works just fine if you cut and paste the link to the results...it only impacts it when you click on a bbs link from a google search.


----------



## klpca (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been having the issue for a few days now. The hyperlinks still do not work for me. (Glad I'm not the only one).


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2012)

currently working on correcting it...as mentioned before until then vs clicking on the link...right click it and choose "copy link"...then simply paste the link into your browser address bar...it will work every time.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2012)

believe this is fixed...please let me know if anyone is still experiencing the problem.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got this message.


> Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
> File: /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/includes/cron/backup.php(19) : regexp code(1) : eval()'d code
> Line: 5


----------



## klpca (Sep 5, 2012)

artringwald said:


> Just got this message.




Me too. I got the same message. I'm on an iPad, I'm logged in, and I cleared cookies.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 5, 2012)

*Work Around*

Open Google.com

In the seach window

Add

Site:Tugbbs.com 

To your search


And with exception of sponsered responses your google results will be limited to the Tug BBS


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 5, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Yes, all of that is working the same way it always has.  Now if you open up to your second page, the search results, are you able to click on the hyperlink of each result and be brought directly to the page/post/thread?  Or do some of them return the error message that I'm getting?
> 
> That's where my problem is, that the hyperlinks don't all work.  Some of them do but not all of them, and I can't figure out what the difference is between what works and what doesn't.  For example, the first hyperlink in your results page gives me the error message but the second one doesn't.  (Haven't gone any further through the list.)
> 
> When that's the case, I can c/p the url for each individual result and open that in a new window.



OK SueDon, now I understand a little better.  I did the same thing today and clicked on the first 5 links and they all took me to the proper threads.

So for me the problem doesn't exist today.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 5, 2012)

artringwald said:


> Just got this message.



I've located and removed the bogus backup.php file and one other bogus file as well.   Please retry and report back.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 5, 2012)

klpca said:


> I've been having the issue for a few days now. The hyperlinks still do not work for me. (Glad I'm not the only one).



When this happens, please report it right away, including the full error message.  This give us important information for fixing the problem.


----------



## klpca (Sep 5, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> When this happens, please report it right away, including the full error message.  This give us important information for fixing the problem.



Will do. I was in and out a lot so I kept forgetting about it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2012)

thats ok...we appreciate you helping us diagnose the issue!


----------

